# School staff benefits in Dubai



## ns0035 (Apr 9, 2010)

Hope someone can help...

My wife and I will be relocating to Dubai shortly - where I have secured employment, under the sponsorship of my employer. Now here's the thing: my wife has had an offer of teacher employment at an International school, but it would appear that just about nothing in the way of benefits (for her) is on offer. Any advice on the following would be appreciated..

- Is there any advantage for my wife to be sponsored by me, and NOT the school? For example, would it make any difference to her pay?

- The school knows that she is coming anyway, so (in reality) my wife is not under some form of international recruitment program - one that would normally take the benefits like flights, housing allowance, etc. Is there some chance that a school would 'take advantage' of the fact that she is already there?

- What would a teacher normally expect by way of monthly salary - her base would appear to be very low, given many years of experience (including the Middle East)

- I know that around 13 weeks of annual leave still applies, but (and this may sound like a stupid question, but I'll ask it anyway!?) but is annual leave fully-paid?

- Anyone had luck in negotiating (upwards) with success?


----------



## spam (Apr 10, 2010)

I can't answer your questions directly as I'm not in the teaching profession, but somebody did point out this site to me which is for teacher's at international schools - International Schools Review - not sure if it will help but good luck.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi and welcome.

You can't sponsor your wife if she wants to work, only her employer can

Yes they'll take advantage, but by law all contracts must include a return flight once every two years.

Dunno about salary.

13 weeks seems kinda short - bearing in mind most schools are shut for 10 weeks at least over the summer....


Hope that helps.


----------



## ns0035 (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey thanks Andy,

Yeh, might just be 14 weeks (10 for summer, 3 for Xmas, 1 for Easter). As for contracts, do the same conditions apply for local vs internationally recruited teachers? Would the same contract law apply for both? Fair to say accomodation would not be included for a local, but flights would...

Appreciate your help



Andy Capp said:


> Hi and welcome.
> 
> You can't sponsor your wife if she wants to work, only her employer can
> 
> ...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Each contract differs even if you're a local (expat) hire, they still need to provide certain minimum things.

There's a few teachers on here - dannysigma comes to mind, he'll be along later and will probably answer better for you.

Which school?


----------

